# PHP Funktion in JavaScript Funktion aufrufen, aber wie ?



## blumshuett (24. März 2005)

Hallo mal wieder,

folgendes Problem habe ich:
Ich bin dabei, einen WebShop zu basteln, klappt auch soweit ganz gut.
Im Moment lege ich die Daten von der Artikelseite in den Warenkorb, indem ich einen Button drücke, der dann eine neue Seite aufruft ( in_warenkorb.php ) und über <meta...> zurückspringt.
Ich möchte nun, das wenn ich den Button "in Warenkorb" drücke, per JS oder wie auch immer, im Hintergrund eine Funktion ( JS oder PHP ) aufgerufen wird, die dann die Daten in den Warenkorb legt.
Folgendes hatte ich mir überlegt, klappt aber nicht:

```
<button onclick="test();">test</button>

<script language="JavaScript">
         function test()
         {
		self.moveTo(0,0);
                 <? test2(); ?>
         }
</script>

<?
function test2()
	{
         	....
                 ....
                 ....
         }
?>
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus...

blumshuett


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. März 2005)

Sende das Formular in ein Popup oder ein anderes Frame/iframe(bei Bedarf auch "versteckt").. dann bleibt die aktuelle Seite erhalten, und die Waren werden in den Korb gelegt.... ohne Javascript.


----------



## blumshuett (24. März 2005)

hallo,

habe es so gemacht:
test1.php

```
<form action="test2.php" target="ar2wa">
 <input type="submit" name="aktion" value="test">
</form>

<iframe src="test2.php" width="300" height="100" name="ar2wa">
</iframe>
```
test2.php

```
<?
include("funktionen.php");
connect();

$datum = date("Y-m-d H:i:s");

$sql = "insert into log (datum) values ('$datum')";
echo $sql;
$res = sqlquery($sql);

mysql_close;
?>
```

werde width und height vom iframe auf 0 setzen,
und den src vom iframe wegnehmen
dann klappt es ...

danke
blumshuett


----------

